# Myrtle Beach fishing



## ketchabiggin (Mar 31, 2005)

Going to Myrtle Beach in May. Does anyone have 'where-to-go' info for fresh water fishing?I like to fish for specs and bluegills and shellcrackers. No boat. Is there any farm ponds around that folks will let people fish? 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

If I were you I would go down to Surfside Beach pier just south of Myrtle and buy some shrimp and fish for spots and crockers. Alot of fun and you can use any kind of rods...


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Ketch.. I was there a couple weeks ago and fished the ocean for a bit. Wasnt anything going on there but the water temps were only in the low to mid 50s . A lot of the locals said once it hits 60 then its on.  I didn't do any freshwater but good luck


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Take a ride up to north Myrtle to Little river.Their is a number of large and small head boats that run out of there.Near shore and off shore.Went on one a number of times called "Sundancer".Caught lots of grouper and snapper.Do a full day,Half day trips are waste of money.As far as pier fishing,Head north up to Long beach, N.Carolina.It's a nice drive,Not alot of people.We caught some nice crokers and flounder.Whiting are also going to be biting in the surf.

Just my .02 You're best fishing will be done north of Myrtle Beach..

www.longbeachpier.com


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that you should give the beach and pier fishing a try. You can fish from the piers with basically the same setup that you would use anywhere else. The beach would require a fairly long rod setup but even those can be rented or bought down there. Keep in mind that if you go inland and fish that you will have to pay for a fishing license (not sure about price). But if you are pier and beach fishing it is free. Besides the chance that you may catch something that you cannot catch in Ohio is worth the try as far as I am concerned.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

You don't need a licienes if you pier fish but if your surf fishing you do. Pier fishing is priviatly owned. It's not to cheap to get out of state leciences ethier, they will run about what you pay for your regular one's here. Salt and Fresh are seprate and you have to pay for both if your going to fish both..


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

FishJunky said:


> You don't need a licienes if you pier fish but if your surf fishing you do.


 I almost tried to correct you on that one. It has been several years since I went to South Carolina and I did not think we had to purchanse the license for surf fishing but I will not swear to that one. However according to the SCDNR site it appears that you do now. We went to North Carolina a couple of years ago and I know we did not have to there. However they either have adopted a license requirement this year or will next year. I am not sure. At any rate, the 14 day non-resident saltwater license is $11 according to the SCDNR web site.


----------

